# Can anyone recommend a co2 system for a 500 litre tank ?



## Barbarosa (26 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

I'm finding it quite difficult to find a co2 system that can handle my future planted tank which will be 48"x24"x26"   

Obviously I'm after the right balance of what will work against something that isn't too OTT in terms of price.

I've seen the DIY systems but wouldn't trust myself to put one together without blowing up the house   

Can anyone help please


----------



## murph (26 Jun 2010)

Defo a FE or pub bottle.


----------



## Always Broke (26 Jun 2010)

Get a Pub bottle. I run a 760 ltr system and I am now running a 40kg pub bottle. 
Got the Regulator from Ebay. Bubble counter on ebay along with Co2 tubing and non return valve.
All works very well
I started with 6.25 kg pub gas but that only lasted about 2.5 weeks to 3 weeks 
Part of my problem is the sump tank but its a small price to pay for the benefits.
I rent my bottle. Â£35 a year I think and about the same to fill it up.
The 6.25 kg ones I bought from the gas supplier 
Simon


----------



## Barbarosa (26 Jun 2010)

See original post for my ability and confidence with a DIY co2 source !!

By the way, has anyone ever considered putting one of these DIY systems together and charging for the service ? 

I for one would be happy to pay someone to do this for me.


----------



## stevec (26 Jun 2010)

there really isnt much difference a bought system still needs assembling pretty much the same as a diy system


----------



## Always Broke (26 Jun 2010)

What is there to do. Taking you are using a Pub type or BOC type bottle which on a tank of that size you will end up with.
1) Screw regulator onto gas bottle. Tighten the nut with a spanner. There will be a sealing washer supplied that goes between the mating faces .
2) Screw the needle valve onto the Regulator. You can buy ones with this and the solenoid valve already assembled. This would be the best one for you in this case.
3)Attach a length of Co2 hose from the needle valve to the bubble counter. The bubble counter will need filling with water first or you wont see any bubbles   
4) Attach a length of Co2 hose from the bubble counter to the chosen diffuser of your choice. This will depend on you set up which one you choose. I use a Ceramic airstone on the inlet of a pump in my sump. This works for me.
5) Plug in the solenoid valve to the mains socket and Turn on. Close the Needle valve and turn on the bottle. If its a Pub type bottle then it will have a rotary valve on the top.
6)Open the needle valve slowly watching the bubble indicator and stop when you reach the desired BPS.
7) Get some soapy water and spay it on all the joints to check for leaks. They will be very evident using soapy water.
8 ) Unplug the solenoid valve and plug it back in through a Timer so you can set it to come on and off when you need it, my one comes on 5 hrs before lights on and off 3 hours before lights off. Works for me with my present stock , lighting level and food availability.
Its simple. There is nothing to go wrong . Just use decent kit. My Reg complete with solenoid and needle valve was about 50 quid and works perfectly. 
A tip is weigh the bottle with the Reg fitted . Weigh it again in 7 days time and you will see how much gas you have used. Gas is supplied by weight.If you had a 5 KG bottle and used 1kg in a week then you have 4 weeks left left approximately . 

simon


----------



## stevec (26 Jun 2010)

and the above instructions will be the same whatever you decide a ready made kit or an F.E kit 

for long term economy you would be better off finding the largest industrial size cylinder you can fit in your set up


----------



## Barbarosa (26 Jun 2010)

Hi Simon, thanks for that 'step by step' guide to putting it together, I must say it seems a lot easier than I first thought. Now I just need to source the bottle of co2.

How tall are these cylinders normally, any ideas ? Just thinking whether or not it'd fit under the cabinet next to the sump.


----------



## Always Broke (26 Jun 2010)

Bottle hight depends on what size you get. My 6.25 ones fitted next to the sump. My big one lives outside.
Your best bet is to do a search for gas suppliers in your area.
I had 2 near me with in 20 miles.
BOC gas which is a nationwide concern and a local gas supplier to the pubs. Go to your local pubs and ask them where they get there gas.You might be able to to a deal with them.
I would have thought on a tank that size if you are going the High Tec route and are serious about it then this will be your only option considering the quantity you will use. 
Others will have different views but that what I would go for.
As I said I rent a 40 Kg bottle but I also bought 2 x 6.25kg bottles. These are my back ups while I find time to change the big one. My supplier only opens 8 till 4.30pm Mon to Frid which is my working hours so I needed a back up.

Simon


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2010)

Hi
Here is a 2kg cylinder http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORNELIUS-KEG-CO2 ... 335e399b35
Contact norman for information on a Ikg cylinder if this is to tall, charges the same price though Â£40.00.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Barbarosa (29 Jun 2010)

OK thanks for the input so far guys   

Now I have decided to go down the DIY 5kg Fire Extinguisher route I have a couple of further questions.

Bearing in mind I am using a sump, where is the best place to introduce the co2 ? Directly into the sump via a diffuser, via the return pump (not wuite sure how this would work), or maybe even directly into the main tank ?

Should any of the additional hardware need to be placed anywhere but in the main tank (FE aside of course !) ?


----------



## murph (29 Jun 2010)

I would advise a up atomizer on the return pipe. Neat and effiecent. I've had no issues with mine. Some people don't like the fine mist of bubbles that is produced but I don't mind.


----------



## Voo (1 Jul 2010)

Check out reactors, they fit inline with the filters. Something like the aquamedic 1000 would be good on a tank this size.


----------



## Barbarosa (2 Jul 2010)

I'll be using a sump mate, not an external filter


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Jul 2010)

The external reactor could be put inline after your sump pump


----------



## danmil3s (3 Jul 2010)

it depends on the id of the pump return pipe mines 1.5'' so an in-line would have to be diy. i use 2 Dennerle cyclone reactors in side my sump. the spray bar distributes the gas well. if you are using a sump sealing it is very important long story short i changed mine for a tighter sealing one and nearly gassed my fish. ive had to reduce the amount im putting in by half since the up grade


----------

